

MuslimCoin, the virtual crypto currency of muslims - sameganegie
http://muslimcoin.blogspot.com/2014/01/muslimcoin.html

======
anigbrowl
This is not very well thought out, but I find it interesting that as a use
case specification for a currency that forbids loaning at interest and
speculation.

